# Mail : récupérer tous les contacts d'un champ CC



## Laurent L (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je voudrai importer dans mon carnet d'adresses environ 450 adresses email qui se trouvent dans le camps CC d'un email que j'ai reçu. 
J'ai déjà effectué cette manip mais impossible de la retrouver...

Ma config
Snow Leopard 10.6.8
Mail 4.5
Carnet d'adresses 5.0.3

J'ajoute que ces adresses sont associés à un nom ;  si je les édite dans un .txt ça donne par exemple : Jean Dupont <jeandupont@free.fr>,


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Laurent L a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je voudrai importer dans mon carnet d'adresses environ 450 adresses email qui se trouvent dans le camps CC d'un email que j'ai reçu.
> J'ai déjà effectué cette manip mais impossible de la retrouver...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Ouvre le mail en question et fais ceci avec chaque adresse


----------



## Laurent L (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
oui, j'aurai dû préciser que j'aimerai les importer toutes d'un seul coup.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Laurent L a dit:


> Bonjour,
> oui, j'aurai dû préciser que j'aimerai les importer toutes d'un seul coup.



Faut tous les sélectionner avec la touche MAJ enfoncée ... même finalité


----------



## Laurent L (4 Septembre 2012)

D'accord, tous les sélectionner c'est OK.
Mais ensuite si je fais un clic droit pour les ajouter dans le carnet d'adresses ça n'enregistre qu'une seule adresse.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Laurent L a dit:


> D'accord, tous les sélectionner c'est OK.
> Mais ensuite si je fais un clic droit pour les ajouter dans le carnet d'adresses ça n'enregistre qu'une seule adresse.



Donc ça coince quelque part, à ma connaissance il ne reste pour l'instant que la solution de les intégrer un par un ... :rose:


----------



## Laurent L (4 Septembre 2012)

J'ai déjà  fait cette manip il y a 2 ou 3 ans, il est possible que ce soit avec un script.
Si quelqu'un connaît la solution...
Merci pour les précédentes infos.
L


----------



## Laurent L (4 Septembre 2012)

Je continue de chercher.
J'ai essayé avec d'autres logiciels de messagerie pour récupérer ces adresses mais pour le moment sans succès.

La piste qui me semble le plus pertinente est déjà d'éditer les adresses (et le nom qui est associé à presque chacune d'elles) dans un fichier .txt

A l'état brut j'ai une liste comme ça (x450) :

Prénom1 Nom1 <mail1@provider.ext>, Prénom2 Nom2 <mail2@provider.ext>, Prénom3 Nom3 <mail3@provider.ext>, etc.
Avec les fonctions chercher/remplacer je peux facilement faire des sauts à la ligne, mettre des Tab, supprimer les ">" etc.. mais pas enlever les noms ; ça donne ça :

Prénom1 Nom1
mail1@provider.ext,
Prénom2 Nom2
mail2@provider.ext,
Prénom3 Nom3
mail3@provider.ext,

etc.

En fait, je ne sais pas quelles sont les règles précises pour bien préparer les choses. Il me semble qu'ensuite je pourrai faire de ce .txt un .csv qui lui-même pourra être importé dans le carnet d'adresses.


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2012)

Attention ! Il ne faut *jamais* mettre d&#8217;adresse de messagerie électronique en clair sur les fora !

C&#8217;est du pain béni pour les robots qui constituent des liste d&#8217;adresses à revendre ou _spamer_


----------



## Laurent L (5 Septembre 2012)

Of course.
C'était bien sûr de fausses adresses !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

Laurent L a dit:


> Of course.
> C'était bien sûr de fausses adresses !



J'en reviens à cette explication 





> à ma connaissance il ne reste pour l'instant que la solution de les intégrer un par un


 ce sujet à été traité ailleurs, voir le lien --> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/ajouter-plusieurs-adresse-mail-dun-mail-recu-470732.html


----------



## Laurent L (5 Septembre 2012)

Oui, merci, j'avais lu ce post.
Le lien du script ne fonctionne plus.
Tant pis, je laisse tomber.
Bonne journée
L.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

Laurent L a dit:


> Oui, merci, j'avais lu ce post.
> Le lien du script ne fonctionne plus.
> Tant pis, je laisse tomber.
> Bonne journée
> L.



En manuel avec 





> A l'état brut j'ai une liste comme ça (*x450*) :


 ça prendra du temps  reste que le résultat sera nickel


----------



## Laurent L (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
finalement j'y suis revenu et je suis allé poser ma question sur un forum confrère, macbidouille pour le citer.
Une personne m'a fourni la solution , que voici :
Après avoir ouvert le mail où se trouvent les adresses du champs cc, utiliser dans le soft Mail scripts ( http://andreasamann.com/MacOSX/Mail_Scripts ) "Add Addresses.app".
J'ai ainsi récupéré et importé dans mon carnet d'adresses et en 2 clics l'intégralité des contacts du champs cc de ce mail.
RAS, c'est exactement ce que je voulais.
Encore merci pour votre aide,
bonne soirée
L.


----------

